

Guilty Until Proven Innocent: the rise of campus kangaroo courts for sex crimes - __pThrow
http://reason.com/archives/2013/12/17/guilty-until-proven-innocent

======
FD3SA
What I find most fascinating with the evolution of the entire "gender war"
social movement, is its complete denial of the scientific foundations of human
sexuality. The study of sex is a massive field in evolution, and it is not a
young science. Our understanding of sexual dimorphism, intersexual conflict,
and behavioral patterns based upon divergent mating strategies is quite sound
and cohesive.

The real question is, why do people take these "social scientists" seriously
regarding subjects in which they have no expertise? Unfortunately, the answer
becomes quite clear as soon as another question is asked:

Qui bono?

P.S. In my opinion, the female vote is now linked to supporting mainstream
"Feminism", along with all of its radical and irrational sects. Incumbents
will continue to say whatever is necessary to win these votes, even in the
face of direct evidence that many of these assertions are baseless. This is
the political reality of the USA at present. Facts are irrelevant, votes are
supreme.

